# which parent determines the sex of a kid?



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

So, I'm wondering....
In humans, sex of offspring is determined by sex chromosomes (X or Y) contributed by the father. Among chickens, then hens' chromosomes determine the sex of offspring, not the roosters'. How is the sex of offspring determined among goats?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I believe in goats it's the male.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

It is to my understanding that in mammals, gender is determined by the male, and in birds, the gender is determined by the female.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Ah, simple. Thank you.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

The male donates either an x (female) or a y (male). So yes, it is the father.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Yup, in mammals it's the male


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Well today I learned that birds gender is dependant on the mother! 
I might have to read the biology behind that


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I am almost 100% sure that in any species of animal, mammals or not, the male determines the gender of the offspring.

I have never heard of that about birds, and I breed parrots! I will definitely look into that! Hmm....


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have never heard of that about birds, and I breed parrots! I will definitely look into that! Hmm....


Here is a practical explanation on it- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZW_sex-determination_system
A rather interesting subject!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, what do you know, learn something new everyday!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep ^^^ and the number of kids is of course determined by the doe ... It downs on me now how easy the birds and bees talk woulda gone if it had been the birds and mammals talk instead


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I am almost 100% sure that in any species of animal, mammals or not, the male determines the gender of the offspring.


As a fun fact, in Honeybees it is determined by if the egg gets fertilized (or not fertilized)

Females are diploid (and have 2 sets of chromosomes = fertilized egg)

Males are haploid (and only have their mother's chromosomes = unfertilized).

Also, some reptiles are temperature dependent.

But yes, in mammals it is determined by the sperm, so the sire of any given kid.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, the more you know, the world gets weirder! Lol


----------

